# Inspirational



## promhandicam (24 Jan 2007)

I've read through the various thread on this new forum and had a look at some of the websites and I must say I am really impressed with the designs and ideas. The selection of different woods both colours and grains to create some of the designs must take a lot of thought. I don't think personally I would have the patience to do what you guys and gals do but the end results are really spectacular. Looking at them I would think that some of the work would look great inlaid into a coffee table or suchlike - or is that a different skill - marquetry perhaps? Anyway although I don't have anything to contribute I will enjoy browsing your forum just as I do the turning forum.

All the best,

Steve


----------



## Gill (25 Jan 2007)

Hi Steve

I'm pleased you're enjoying browsing this section  . Thanks for letting us know. Even though you don't do this sort of work yourself, please feel free to chime in whenever you like; it can be very useful having an 'outsider's' perspective.

There are several ways of going about inlay and the technique used will depend on the thickness of the material you are using for the inlay. Veneers commercially produced in America are thicker than those in the UK and as a result marquetry pieces tend to be cut with a scroll saw. In the UK they are cut with knives. Marquetry is just inlay work that produces a recognisable picture from the juxtaposition of the different pieces of wood.

I suppose that sometimes when you apply intarsia, as Jeff did with his 'Aries' bowl, it becomes difficult to distinguish between intarsia and marquetry. Technically, his bowl remains intarsia because the bowl was built up around the scrolled work. Had he taken a completed bowl and inlayed his intarsia, it would have been correct to describe it as marquetry. He still produced a fine piece, no matter what you call it.

Some of the work shown here has been made by extremely skilled scrollers. Personally, I wouldn't know where to begin if someone asked me to take on 'Aries' as an intarsia project. Nevertheless, it's surprising how quickly a complete novice can produce impressive pieces after mastering just a few easy basic techniques. The big problem with scrolling is that it's soooo addictive  .

Gill


----------



## BobD (25 Jan 2007)

Another easy way to do inlay on a scroll saw is by attaching two blanks of a different color together (called stack-cutting), tilting your saw table a degree or two, and cutting out a pattern. One of the pieces will drop out, but the beveled cut will allow the other to fit tightly into the vacant place.

I'll try to locate a photo; this is one of those cases where a picture is worth 1,000 words!

Bob


----------



## DomValente (25 Jan 2007)

Like Steve I can only browse, but yes it is inspirational, somehow you all seem so dedicated and dare I say it, non-combative you work together and there's a great camaraderie, it really is a pleasure to browse and I feel not a little envious of your close ties with each other.
This is a great addition to the forum and I for one welcome it.

Good luck to you all

Dom


----------



## BobD (25 Jan 2007)

We're all friends until you bring up which blade is the best <GRIN>

Then it's everyone for him or herself!

Bob


----------



## Taffy Turner (30 Jan 2007)

promhandicam":13d83xu3 said:


> I've read through the various thread on this new forum and had a look at some of the websites and I must say I am really impressed with the designs and ideas. The selection of different woods both colours and grains to create some of the designs must take a lot of thought. I don't think personally I would have the patience to do what you guys and gals do but the end results are really spectacular. Looking at them I would think that some of the work would look great inlaid into a coffee table or suchlike - or is that a different skill - marquetry perhaps? Anyway although I don't have anything to contribute I will enjoy browsing your forum just as I do the turning forum.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steve



Steve,

You will probably enjoy this site then, http://www.intarsia.com

When I saw the work on here, it inspired me to get a scroll saw and have a go myself. I haven't actually tried intarsia yet, as I got a little sidetracked into conventional scrolling, and am still working my way through that. When I have more experience under my belt, then I intend to try some of these pieces for example http://www.intarsia.com/Judy G. Reg. Intarsia p1 .html

All the best.

Gary


----------

